# Green Severum Doesnt eat pellets?



## stevenm1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a green Severum in a 180 gallon with an Oscar, Green Terror, Firemouth and 3 silver dollars. (all fish 2-4 inches) Water quality is good, the only thing he eats is zuccini when I put it in once a week. He doesnt look stressed, just wont eat pellets, any suggestions?


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

If he's eating, he'll eventually come around. Just give him some diced Zucchini once or twice a week and keep feeding your dried food regularly.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

What kind of pellets are you feeding? How long have you had the sev? Sometimes they either need time to adjust to a new situation.... or maybe they just don't like the food? :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## stevenm1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I feed them NLS Cichlasoma pellets, all of them love it but him, I have had them for abouth three months. Thanks


----------



## ScoobyRacing03 (Mar 1, 2009)

From what I gather he's not even trying to eat them at all, I'd suggest trying a different brand of pellets. I've had some fish that have been picky about different brands of pellets.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

ScoobyRacing03 said:


> From what I gather he's not even trying to eat them at all, I'd suggest trying a different brand of pellets. I've had some fish that have been picky about different brands of pellets.


Me too. My rotties will only eat a certain type of pellets. They spit the cichlid Gold floating pellets out and refuse to eat them. They love the cichlid excel pellets though. Might try a pellet with more plant than meat composition.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

You might want to try frozen foods as well. My rottie will only eat frozen food or live plants, lol. He doesn't like any dry food.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

how big is he compared to the oscar and green terror? does the type of pellets you feed him/her float or sink?
if they float maybe he is intimidated by the other more agressive fish?had a severum with a oscar and the severum was kind of skittish about going to the surfacce to feed with the oscar around but would eat sinking pellets with no problems


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You have several options.

1) Try a different brand and/or type of pellet. And definitely try a sinking one. Also, choose one that is small enough for him to easily eat.

2) Try making your own food....the DIY "European Shrimp Mix" would be great for a Severum.

3) Try a variety of non-pellet foods. In addition to Zuccini, try peas, spinach leaves (slightly blanched), Romaine Lettuce, etc. For protein (feed in small portions), 1-2 times per week try a frozen "meaty" food such as mysis shrimp, krill, or cut up pieces of grocery store shrimp. They also sell sheets of freeze dried seaweed/algae that you could try.

4) Try what the others suggested---feed the Zuccini (in smaller portions), but keep trying your current food.

***I personally feed a very wide variety of food; I feed at least 3 types at every feeding, and I feed different ones each feeding. All of my fish eat at least 5 types of food. I also add a vitamin supplement to the food once a week or so.

I mention this, because I would just keep feeding the zuccini in your current amount, but I would also try adding different pellets along with a once per week frozen protein.

I believe that the variety helps with the longevity of my fish---I rarely have a cichlid that doesn't live at least 10 years, and I rarely have problems with diseases. You do have to be very careful though---it's very tempting to overfeed.


----------



## stz (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got a pair of greens and one will and one won't touch the pellets. They are only 3"-4" inches though and it seems that the one that won't has a ever so slightly different shaped mouth. Almost like it wouldn't be able to eat a pellet until it has grown on another half an inch. The other one roars around opening its mouth all huge, this one is dainty. Takes flake though.


----------

